# I told my wife she can sleep with other men if it makes her happy.Is this gonna work?



## PawlsToTheWall

UPDATE: Turns out she's got a very serious case of Bipolar Disorder

First, know that we have 2 children together. Also, she is a beautiful and very alluring woman who men chase after.

Our relationship has been terrible for the past 3 years, and I finally figured out why. I read her facebook messages and learned that she has these desires to be with other men sexually. Not emotionally, strictly sexually. We had split up just before this, but when I told her I read her messages and told her it was ok to sleep with other men as long as she told me about it, SHE JUMPED ON ME. She was so full of lust and desire and our relationship has been amazing for the past 2 weeks. We tried being in an open relationship for a while, but then she got worried that I was going to leave her and begged me to be exclusive with her. So we went exclusive for no more than 3 days until we realized that the flame had died again. So, she MUST be in an open relationship with me if this'll work, because the jealousy makes her want me. Sounds bad, but she had a very troubling upbringing, in which her mother encouraged her to sleep with many men. Because God made sexual pleasure and you are supposed to enjoy it (Children of God member. Look it up). It's programmed into her head, so I don't blame her.

So, she has been talking to other men and told me all she wants to do is flirt and maybe make out and nothing else. I know this girl better than she knows herself, so I told her that if that started that she would get turned on and finish what she started. She got upset and told me that she trusts herself even if I don't. So I agreed and said she's right, even though in my mind, I knew for a fact that I was right.

She went on a date last night with an old friend of mine. We talked about it first. It kinda hurt cuz we were getting ready to go out together when the guy texted her. She immediately said she'd rather go out with him, because she and I can date anytime we want. So I let her go. For HOURS I paced around the living room watching the clock thinking, "Their date is sooo long. And she hasn't even texted me." They were out together for 5 hours.

Here's the INTERESTING PART. I was drinking the worry away and sitting on the patio waiting. The guy pulled up to my house in his truck. She saw me and knew I could see them, but she started making out with him anyway. Then they disappeared...meaning they laid down across the seat and were on top of each other.

My intuition was SO right. After a little bit, they came out of the truck and my friend came up to me to talk about it. I said it was ok and I'd rather it be him than some nasty douche-bag I don't trust. She went inside while we talked. Afterward, I went inside to talk to her about the details. She began apologizing and told me I was right after all. She couldn't fight the temptation. They were dry humping and making out right in front of my house.

She told me she desperately wanted to have sex with him, but the guilt stopped her. I don't think it was actually guilt. I think it was the fact they didn't have a condom and that I was right outside. Had they been alone and with a condom, I know they would have had sex. My heart is breaking, but I know this is what makes her happy. 

She could tell I was upset and told me she would give it up for me and just suppress her desires and lust. I told her I was wrong for being upset and she was just being herself. I told her that if she is happy doing this, i'm happy for her. If she stopped doing it, she'd go back to being depressed. She proposed, lol. She told me she wants to spend the rest of her life with me. So we talked about it and she is definitely going to have sex with that guy, and probably others. I feel like it's going to make our relationship....not so special anymore, and I don't know if I can handle it. But I'm going to try, because she is SOOOO HAPPY. Being a beautiful woman, she is happy when she gets attention from a bunch of men.

She rated her life 10 out of 10....but I would now rate mine maybe 5 out of 10. I'm I doing the right thing? Is this going to work? She loves me and I love her, but this hurts.

One more detail...I hated this one, but she begged me to do it cuz it'd be so hot and makes me seem like an "alpha male." She wants me to sleep other women. I did for a bit because it helped me cope, but I hate it. She's always so turned on when I get home and jumps on me, so I know she really likes that other women want me.

THIS IS SO WEIRD AND I HATE MY LIFE. However, I love her and would do anything for her, so that is what I've been doing. It feels really good to talk about, because I'm hurting so bad right now. Help, please?


----------



## morituri

No it is not because her 'happiness' is parasitic and just like in nature, you (the host) are beginning to feel the ill effects of her behavior (the parasite). Time to 'deparasite' yourself from this marriage.


----------



## pidge70

morituri said:


> No it is not because her 'happiness' is parasitic and just like in nature, you (the host) are beginning to feel the ill effects of her behavior (the parasite). Time to 'deparasite' yourself from this marriage.


Nice analogy! I agree with this BTW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy

She has turned you into a cuckold. She is getting off not only on the attention, but the hurt it causes you.

You should read up on the cuckold lifestyle and how the men in relationships like yours are emotionally and physically abused. She has already started down that path.

Get out now because it is going to get much much worse. The other men will see you as weak and pathetic and will treat you like that. She will begin to do it too. She will lose what little caring and repesct she has for you as these other men replace you.

Right now she may come home and share her excitement with you, but soon she will cut you off and out. They will be her priority emotionally and physically. You will be reduced to her pathetic servant who is not a man in her eyes.

Is this the way you want to be?

Is this acceptable for your kids to see?

Tell her to leave. If she wants to stay, then no men, AND she gets into therapy to deal with the issues that are driving her to cheat and to enjoy humiliating you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri

Shaggy said:


> Get out now because it is going to get much much worse. The other men will see you as weak and pathetic and will treat you like that. She will begin to do it too. She will lose what little caring and repesct she has for you as these other men replace you.
> 
> Right now she may come home and share her excitement with you, but soon she will cut you off and out. They will be her priority emotionally and physically. You will be reduced to her pathetic servant who is not a man in her eyes.
> 
> Is this the way you want to be?
> 
> Is this acceptable for your kids to see?
> 
> Tell her to leave. If she wants to stay, then no men, AND she gets into therapy to deal with the issues that are driving her to cheat and to enjoy humiliating you.



:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## it-guy

Cuckold..... whatever floats you boat I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianKnight

Thats messed up.


----------



## Gabriel

This is no way to raise children. Period. I am very liberal when it comes to lifestyle choice, but not when children's emotions are compromised. You shouldn't either.

I think you should go with your gut, and take her up on her offer to stop doing what she is doing. Quit trying so hard to make HER (only) happy. It will destroy the rest of you.


----------



## Eli-Zor

Your either a troll or you need to go to the doc, if you are ok with and are not opposing her philandering with every fibre in your body then what message are you giving your children?

I assume at this moment you are not a troll-----grow some b*&%s and man up , stop disrespecting yourself , the only woman who love men like you are abusers, the only men who stay in such a situation are desperate.

Look in the mirror and decide!!!

Your children and your well being or a life time of unhappiness and hell.


----------



## kenmoore14217

I vote troll and a bad one at that.


----------



## RandomDude

You have to be careful with the swinging lifestyle, very few can make it work and it involves ALOT of work and the relationship has to be top notch otherwise the fallout will be horrible - as you learnt.

NEVER try it to fix a relationship. If you were saying something like "we're both in a strong relationship, want to try out fantasies, would be fun" I would be giving you a very different speech but this is not the case.

And I understand how her watching you bang another woman would turn her on, for the same reason in the past the missus and I played the "jealousy game" with each other to build up incredible steaming arousal for each other - to the dismay of the folks we led on hehe. But even that took 100% trust - which unfortunately I later betrayed. It's the hottest type of arousal, but you're playing with fire. Unless you know how to handle it, best keep clear.

And another thing...

With my ex before my wife I brought the swinging lifestyle into our relationship. The reason was because I soon realised with all our problems it was the only way I could get myself to be sexually attracted to her -> she became low beta to high alpha when I shared her around.

But I did the same thing you did, I tried swinging to fix the relationship, in the end I grew further and further apart from her. Until I ended up in an emotional affair with someone else (my now wife), and shattered my ex who also thought that by letting me do that to her, our relationship could be fixed.

I've been there done that mate, you've made a big mistake.


----------



## ArabianKnight

the problem he does not know what he wants
he is not going into swinging nor sharing correctly. 
he did not put any limits nor rules. 
he is going by what she feels like doing.


----------



## Chaparral

"THIS IS SO WEIRD AND I HATE MY LIFE. However, I love her and would do anything for her, so that is what I've been doing. It feels really good to talk about, because I'm hurting so bad right now. Help, please? "

You would do anything for her but be honest. How long is it going to take before she finds a better man. You might as well sleep with other women, you need a back up plan when she dumps for a stronger man. 

Hoping I'm wrong but she needs counseling in the worst way.


That's some friend you have are all your friends going to get a turn? Not trying to be rude but holy sh!t Batman.


----------



## morituri

PawlsToTheWal everybody makes mistakes, it is not too late for you to correct this one by putting your foot down and telling your wife that you will not remain married to her unless she willingly chooses to recommits exclusively to you and for the two of you to go to individual counseling. Both of you need to address and resolve your underlying issues that made the two of you pick an unhealthy and dubious 'solution'.

As far as divorce is concerned, please consider that you are not the only one who can end the marriage, your wife can as well if that is what she wants. It sucks I know but it's better to have a legal exit strategy prepared just in case this comes to pass, than to be completely blindsided by it.


----------



## the guy

You say you know your W more then her self, I diagree, I believe she managed this whole sitch. & is now reeping the benifites.

I would think that the other women you have been seeing would have some how met a need and that you would be more comfortable in the M, so why is this?

I just wonder why you can't enjoy other women, even if it is just sex or a friend ship, you got a hall pass so injoy it.


----------



## crossbar

This is probably a troll, but on the off chance that it isn't....

Worst idea ever! Women can tell you "it's just sex", but women tend to become emotionally involved with the person they're sleeping with where as men have a better chance of not becoming emotionally involved. If your wife has the need to sleep with other men and wants to sleep with other men, then you don't have a marriage. End the marriage and then she can sleep with whoever she wants. Then , you're able to find a woman that values a relationship and a marriage. Who will take their vows to you seriously when they promise to foresake all others.

Let me get this straight, she can sleep with whoever she wants, breaks a date with you to be with someone else. She begged you to sleep with other women? Dude, this marriage is soooo toxic. And you opened Pandora's box. Even if she promised you now that she wouldn't sleep with other men if it upset you that much is a lie. She'll sleep with them, she just won't tell you about it.

For her to be sleeping with other people and for you to agree to it, it's a last ditch effort by you to try and save a marriage that's already dead.


----------



## MissMisery

chapparal said:


> That's some friend you have are all your friends going to get a turn? Not trying to be rude but holy sh!t Batman.



:iagree:

I thought my marriage was a mess but this beats it hands down...if I were you I'd be throwing her out of the batcave!!


----------



## the guy

:iagree:

I bet this friend become more consistant in his wifes open marriage thing, instead of different guys. I bet it becomes just his friend and there won't be this open marriage of different ONS of sex, but a polyamous relationship, and with that an emotional connection to just this OM.


----------



## Jellybeans

And allowing her to sleep with multiple men is going to do exactly what for your marriage??


----------



## Stunner

This is Altruism at its worst...

I'm not going to speak to the "morality" behind sex outside of the marriage...that is very grey to me.

But lets examine this situation... You're wife cant work with monogamy (you've clearly established that). So you say you will let her have sex outside the marriage if it will make her happy. She says her life is a 10/10 and you say yours is a 5/10

Heres where I see you are going very wrong. You are foregoing what makes you happy for something that makes her happy. How long do you suppose you can keep this up? Its nice and all that you are willing to let her pursue happiness the way she likes it....but should it be at your expense?

You are in a bad place right now because its lose/lose.... 

A) The red pill.... You dont allow this and your marriage will go into the sh*tter...

B) The blue pill...You do allow this and YOU will go into the sh*tter

Either pill you take and you are headed to splitsville.

Unless you can pull a rabbit out of your hat, divorce is an inevitability....and if you dont want to divorce then settle for a lifetime of misery

If I were you I would position for an amicable divorce becasue I really dont see how this can be fixed


----------



## drsparkle

No No No No!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

PawlsToTheWall said:


> THIS IS SO WEIRD AND I HATE MY LIFE. However, I love her and would do anything for her, so that is what I've been doing. It feels really good to talk about, because I'm hurting so bad right now. Help, please?


How could this possibly work? A marriage is a bond between two people who promise to honor and respect each other. Is she showing any respect or honoring your feelings at all? NO! She's having the time of her life...sleeping with other men, trying to manipulate you into sleeping with other women for her own excitement. Her happiness level is a 10/10 and you state that yours is a 5/10. You hate what is happening...your hurting, but still willing to do whatever it takes to make her happy. Thats commendable but in the meantime what is happening to you? How long can you live this way? Does she have any idea how this is hurting you? This is no way for a wife to conduct herself. I think some heavy counseling is needed here for you both.

Regardless, this free pass to sleep with other men has to be stopped. This will end up destroying you and your marriage.


----------



## Runs like Dog

what's her email??


----------



## bryanp

You have already lost your marriage and the respect of your wife. This will all end very badly. She gets to sleep with other men and she does not care if you sleep with other women while you are raising children. Your wife does not seem very beautiful to me. She is playing you for a fool.


----------



## Chaparral

She's just a sex addict. Tell her that and get her into counseling. Its a twelve step program like any other addiction. Good luck


----------



## sigma1299

Runs like Dog said:


> what's her email??


:lol::smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach

Your wife is not beautiful. She's a rancid twisted skank disguised in nice skin. Sick. 

But... "you understand, It was her upbringing"... That's what poisoned her and turned her into this thing... Fine, Her Mom told her God wants her to be a hoe. Poor thing, she is just confused and its not her fault. 

Now you guys have kids. Guess what you and Mommy are now teaching your children? Who's fault is that?

Stop being pathetic. Your children deserve better than this.

Man up, get her help or GTFO.


----------



## MissMisery

pit-of-my-stomach said:


> stop being pathetic. Your children deserve better than this.
> 
> Man up, get her help or gtfo.


 amen!!


----------



## Entropy3000

Shaggy said:


> She has turned you into a cuckold. She is getting off not only on the attention, but the hurt it causes you.
> 
> You should read up on the cuckold lifestyle and how the men in relationships like yours are emotionally and physically abused. She has already started down that path.
> 
> Get out now because it is going to get much much worse. The other men will see you as weak and pathetic and will treat you like that. She will begin to do it too. She will lose what little caring and repesct she has for you as these other men replace you.
> 
> Right now she may come home and share her excitement with you, but soon she will cut you off and out. They will be her priority emotionally and physically. You will be reduced to her pathetic servant who is not a man in her eyes.
> 
> Is this the way you want to be?
> 
> Is this acceptable for your kids to see?
> 
> Tell her to leave. If she wants to stay, then no men, AND she gets into therapy to deal with the issues that are driving her to cheat and to enjoy humiliating you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

This is pure cukcold stuff.

Makes me want to vomit. Seriously.


----------



## PawlsToTheWall

LOL, most of you guys are REALLY bad at helping. When I posted that, I was really depressed about the situation. I couldn't stand the idea of separating and my wife being left to be a negative example to the kids. Mostly I was concerned about some other guy being their "main dad."

Turns out she's got a very serious case of Bipolar Disorder. Her doc recently diagnosed her and started her on a new med. The prozac seems to be triggering manic episodes. For those of you familiar with the disorder, during mania, they are very likely to engage in sexual indiscretions. It's one of the listed symptoms.

One important thing to mention is that she does not just sleep around. She needs to be romanced. She needs the guy to take her out and be sweet to her. But she puts out on the first date if they try hard enough. She won't sleep with someone who hasn't taken her on a date first.

We both went out with one other person who we were intimate with in this whole thing. This woman can't seem to make up her mind. She goes on a date with a guy, then sees how it hurts me and so she starts crying and says she only wants me and wants to seek treatment for her illness. She tells me she wants to get legally married (we are only common-law).

So we went exclusive, as was her decision, and it was good for 2 weeks. Then, she told me she loves me. When I said it back, her expression changed and she said, "Is it bad that when you say that, I want to get away from you?"

So here's the thing. She hates to be wanted. She has always chased guys that don't want her back. Or guys that don't really need her. She told me she wanted to go back to the open relationship so that I can be with other women. She decided that she wouldn't do the same, she just gets off to me sleeping with hot women. I tried it once, and I hated it. I felt sick. However, when I got home she wouldn't keep her hands off me. She said I was an alpha male who could get anyone he wants, so she had to have me. I have to pretend that I don't want her at all. I've been doing that and it works, but it's sooo hard, I can't keep it up.

I have to bite my tongue before I tell her I love her. I can't let myself look at her in the eyes. I have to talk to other women. These are all the things she needs.
I won't do it. I told her that we'll get her counseling and I'd never stoop down to her level like that.

Anyway, you guys were right about the cuckold thing. My wife is exactly like her mother, and her father is the definition of cuckold. Weak, quiet, pathetic, and he just watches her leave with other men. In fact, on 2 of the 8 kids he raised from her were his.

I'm not gonna be that guy, f*** that. I'll try to fix this girl, but if she doesn't learn how to close her legs, I'm out.


----------



## Shaggy

Wow. Yes run away and do not look back.

She is a toxic person who will only hurt those around her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HurtinginTN

Runs like Dog said:


> what's her email??


:rofl:


----------



## useable

is he trying to post 18+ story for the cuckold session.....


----------



## PawlsToTheWall

useable said:


> is he trying to post 18+ story for the cuckold session.....


what are you talking about?


----------



## the guy

Ya I missed that too.


----------



## PawlsToTheWall

As of now, she tells me the last thing she wants is to sleep with another man if it hurts me. Only reason she would have done it before was cuz I acted like it was ok. But yeah, it was just more of a test to see how far she'd go. She'll go far. Too far.

She decided she wants to be a dancer. Ya know the breed. That way she can satisfy her need to be looked at and desired by men, while making money. It is something she very passionately wants to do, and I tried to convince her it would be a bad environment for her, but she insists that she at least try.

Oh, and fun fact. All of her sisters have worked in strip clubs as well. Very broken family


----------



## useable

PawlsToTheWall said:


> what are you talking about?


how could someone let her spouse to have sex with other people to make them happy. you want her to be banged? if one day she wants to experience the new things like threesome, gangbang, fetish, or any other kind of hardcore sex ... will you grant her request.

your story seems like an adult stories


----------



## the guy

Do not go down the road brother.

The enviorment that you are talking about is something me and my WW went through, stay away stay far away.

You cant control her so she can do what ever she wants but if she wants to stay married to you she will no go down that road.

I wish i had the balls way back when, but i got labeled controlling and then I had to deal with the fact that my W was gone all night every night.

Sorry for the spelling this one hit close to home.

I can tell you exactly how your life will go if she chooses to strip.


----------



## that_girl

This is toxic.


----------



## crossbar

Wow, yeah...very toxic. I speculate the reason why she was all over you after you came back from sleeping with that other woman. It's a form of hysterical bonding. She was reclaiming what was hers (meaning you). So, it probably wasn't because she was all hot and bothered by you being with someone else. I was a way to establish that you still belonged to her.

Dude, I understand you wanting to try and fix her. But, you'll never be able to fix her if she believes she isn't broken.


----------



## PawlsToTheWall

crossbar said:


> Wow, yeah...very toxic. I speculate the reason why she was all over you after you came back from sleeping with that other woman. It's a form of hysterical bonding. She was reclaiming what was hers (meaning you). So, it probably wasn't because she was all hot and bothered by you being with someone else. I was a way to establish that you still belonged to her.
> 
> Dude, I understand you wanting to try and fix her. But, you'll never be able to fix her if she believes she isn't broken.


Actually, she knows she is broken now. She very badly wants to seek therapy, and she acknowledges that the promiscuity is a direct affect of mania from her disorder. I looked it up. This problem is not uncommon in bipolar relationships. She decided not to see other men because she could see how it affects me. However, she said that I have to sleep with other women, because if I don't she becomes too secure and doesn't want me anymore. We realized together that she only wants men that don't want her back, and me going to other women creates that illusion for her. She wants to watch me do it.

So I've been pretending to see other women to satisfy her, but I haven't actually been doing. Except for once  which is when I decided I didn't want to do it.

Yesterday, she was begging me to let her see other men until her therapy starts. It's like somebody saying, "I'm gonna quit crack next month, but I'm gonna smoke as much as I can before then." She realized the next day that was a pretty messed up thing to say. But it's what she felt at that moment cuz she needed a fix. It's how addictions work.


----------



## ing

PawlsToTheWall said:


> Actually, she knows she is broken now. She very badly wants to seek therapy, and she acknowledges that the promiscuity is a direct affect of mania from her disorder. I looked it up. This problem is not uncommon in bipolar relationships.


Hi.
I have a friend who had undiagnosed bipolar. He became increasingly erratic and increasingly convinced of his own point of view, which became extremely polarised.

After a three year switching and changing of meds he finally has his condition under control. 
This is a case of " in sickness and in health" 

Your wife is sick. Unfortunately it has manifested itself in a way that directly hurts you, which makes it very difficult to cope with.
If you can, and this is a big ask..
Detach yourself for a while. Concentrate on getting the right meds for her. Work on that and you will see your wife return. It is a long process and one that will be extremely hard for both of you.
Join a bipolar support group. 
Bring the promiscuity to the attention of her Doctor.
Hide nothing.

It is a hard road to walk my friend and my heart breaks for you, but you can, with extreme and deliberate care save her from herself. She is in torment. 
Good luck


----------



## sinnister

I know people love love love to blame infidelity on Bioplar disorder...but just because they CAN cheat on you doesnt mean they SHOULD. Decide whether or not you want to be a doormat forever.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I really am certifiably insane. I have never cheated. It wouldn't occur to me that was a responsible and moral thing to do. If someone wants to ejaculate in or on someone please don't blame that on mental health.


----------



## ing

sinnister said:


> I know people love love love to blame infidelity on Bioplar disorder...but just because they CAN cheat on you doesnt mean they SHOULD. Decide whether or not you want to be a doormat forever.


Ah. But that would imply that they are mentally capable. Bipolar have UNCONTROLLABLE mood swings which can trigger all sorts of weird and antisocial behaviour. I am not advocating that OP takes it forever, but that it could be a treatable condition. A symptom of the disorder.


----------



## ing

Runs like Dog said:


> I really am certifiably insane. I have never cheated. It wouldn't occur to me _t*hat was a responsible and moral thing to do*_. If someone wants to ejaculate in or on someone please don't blame that on mental health.


It wouldn't occur to a genuinely bipolar person in a mania either.


----------



## LLcanon

Chaparral said:


> "THIS IS SO WEIRD AND I HATE MY LIFE. However, I love her and would do anything for her, so that is what I've been doing. It feels really good to talk about, because I'm hurting so bad right now. Help, please? "
> 
> You would do anything for her but be honest. How long is it going to take before she finds a better man. You might as well sleep with other women, you need a back up plan when she dumps for a stronger man.
> 
> Hoping I'm wrong but she needs counseling in the worst way.
> 
> 
> That's some friend you have are all your friends going to get a turn? Not trying to be rude but holy sh!t Batman.


take it from a 64 year old man, dump her, find yourself a better woman. How on earth could you let another man screw your own wife. That is Adultery. It is seriously and it brings into question you leading your wife into SIN


----------



## Diana7

LLcanon said:


> take it from a 64 year old man, dump her, find yourself a better woman. How on earth could you let another man screw your own wife. That is Adultery. It is seriously and it brings into question you leading your wife into SIN


The thread was from 9 years ago, I wonder how it turned out?.


----------



## LLcanon

pidge70 said:


> Nice analogy! I agree with this BTW.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


here is a great Analogy, you and your wife both love ice creme and you go to ice creme shop and she gets to have as much ice creme as she can eat and any flavor and all you get is a lousy glass of water. Ask her if she would would allow you to bring into your home another good looking woman to screw, i bet she would say hell NO


----------



## Blondilocks

Zombie thread.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Zzzzooommmbbbiieeeee


----------



## manfromlamancha

Why on earth would LLcanon dredge this up?!?!?!?


----------



## Blondilocks

manfromlamancha said:


> Why on earth would LLcanon dredge this up?!?!?!?


To honor the new season of Fear the Walking Dead which starts Sunday?


----------



## LLcanon

manfromlamancha said:


> Why on earth would LLcanon dredge this up?!?!?!?


my apologies, i was responding to something else and posted comments to wrong place. again my apologies


----------



## LLcanon

LLcanon said:


> my apologies, i was responding to something else and posted comments to wrong place. again my apologies


 does this have to do with cuckolding


----------



## Talker67

Shaggy said:


> She has turned you into a cuckold. She is getting off not only on the attention, but the hurt it causes you.
> 
> You should read up on the cuckold lifestyle and how the men in relationships like yours are emotionally and physically abused. She has already started down that path.


yes, you are a DeFacto Cuckold now.
She saw you could see them in the truck, and decided to tease you with it.
I would assume they actually had sex, instead of "dry humping" whatever that is supposed to mean.

I would not go so far as say she "did it to hurt you". it all depends on what you previously talked about. If you had been encouraging her to screw other guys, then she would have assumed you WANTED to know about it, and wanted to see it.

I am no expert in this area, but i do hear that it is important to have some ground rules laid out ahead of time. Things like "you can not 'date' the same guy more than 4 times", so that neither of them "fall in love". 

So, if it turned you on that she was screwing a guy in a truck just outside your house...then all is good. 
If you feel betrayed....you did open up pandora's box on this....it is hard to close that lid once opened.


----------



## Talker67

PawlsToTheWall said:


> LOL, most of you guys are REALLY bad at helping. When I posted that, I was really depressed about the situation. I couldn't stand the idea of separating and my wife being left to be a negative example to the kids. Mostly I was concerned about some other guy being their "main dad."
> 
> Turns out she's got a very serious case of Bipolar Disorder. Her doc recently diagnosed her and started her on a new med. The prozac seems to be triggering manic episodes. For those of you familiar with the disorder, during mania, they are very likely to engage in sexual indiscretions. It's one of the listed symptoms.


there are probably some old threads on this topic. but i will summarize them: the meds they use to treat bipolar have, in some people, a sexual side effect. and that effect is to lower their inhibitions, to the point that cheating on you is no longer something they recognize or feel bad about.

so...kind of keep an eye on her for that.
otherwise...good that she is seeing someone and getting some meds. maybe it can be turned around. good luck


----------



## MattMatt

I am sorry, but Zombie Cat has determined that this thread must be closed.


----------

